# Pressing the volume rocker down



## jimbo894 (Feb 18, 2012)

So when i press the volume rocker down it is pressing a section of the screen and which ever app icon thats in that section of the screen. I included a screen shot of tue area its selecting. Running liquid smooth 3.2 w imo kernel. Anyone else ever have this issue? Just started outta nowhere today. Thanks!









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

This happened to me a couple of times, but I gave it a shrug, because I cracked my digitizer in the corner, so I blame that. I'm using MIUI ICS with the ICS launcher used in my theme I put together, It might be the launcher. Have you tried other launchers?


----------

